# PokeBattleLive



## Blunt (Feb 8, 2014)

It's a new pokemon battling simulator made as an alternative to Showdown/PO. It uses a point system to determine team building rather than Smogon rules. 

I'm not really so worked up about the new tiering method, what really gets me, no matter how shallow it is, is the aesthetics of the simulator, especially the 3D graphics. There's no move animations yet to prevent lag (it's browser based), which may be a deal breaker for some (including me, if they're never added). Regardless, it's something new. 

[YOUTUBE]3gXNyn7QM2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------

